
I Said 'Yes' to Everything for a Week and Ended Up in the Hospital - mayava
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/i-said-yes-to-everything-for-a-week-876
======
jeffwass
Surprised the article didn't mention the movie "Yes Man" which was exactly
this premise.

Synopsis - man going through a hard time goes to motivational speaker/semi-
cult meeting who's followers have to say 'Yes' or perform in the affirmative
to whatever is asked of them.

------
davidddavidson
Un-athletic person jumping into a high rep workout done for time? The author
is lucky they didn't suffer kidney failure or die.

From an article [1] on rhabdomyolysis:

 _What movements cause rhabdo?_

> Well, there’s no magic movement that always causes rhabdo. But some
> movements are higher risk than others when performed by new athletes or when
> performed to excess repetition. These are usually movements with a demanding
> eccentric motion. Stay with me. This really isn’t too complicated. Most
> movements have two parts: an eccentric part and a concentric part. Eccentric
> means that muscles are stretched under load. As you lower into the bottom of
> a squat, you are performing the eccentric portion of the squat. Your
> hamstrings are lengthening under load. Concentric means that muscles
> contract under load. As you drive out of the bottom of the squat you are
> performing the concentric portion. After being stretched, your hamstrings
> are now contracting and driving the load upwards. Eccentric motion is very
> demanding on muscles. _Stretching muscles under a load with lots of
> repetition can cause the muscle breakdown that triggers rhabdo._ Here are a
> few examples of movements with a strong eccentric portion: jumping pullups,
> GHD situps, walking lunges. Now these are all excellent movements that have
> their uses in building a strong and healthy body. _Just don’t jump into
> doing hundreds of them, unless you’re a strong and experienced athlete that
> has worked up to that level of ability._ [emphasis added]

[1] [http://crossfitimpulse.com/rhabdo-and-
crossfit/](http://crossfitimpulse.com/rhabdo-and-crossfit/)

~~~
RulingWalnut
I did __one __personal training session last year and got Rhabdo from it. Guy
from the article is lucky he was in the hospital for only 1 day; I stayed 4
nights and they didn 't even want to let me go then.

------
King-Aaron
I can't say this article made me think very highly of the author.

------
adithyah
Yes Man !

